# Unitas 6498-1 Watches



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello Everyone

I have just ordered a Roland Kemmner Marine watch with a beautifully decorated Unitas 6498-1 movement.It cost Â£284-which seems a bargain. Does anyone know which is the cheapest-and the most expensive-watch to have this movement? I think the new Christopher Ward Forum LE uses this movement and it seems popular for manual-winding Swiss watches but I'd be interested in the extremes of the price variation.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

UGfan said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I have just ordered a Roland Kemmner Marine watch with a beautifully decorated Unitas 6498-1 movement.It cost Â£284-which seems a bargain. Does anyone know which is the cheapest-and the most expensive-watch to have this movement? I think the new Christopher Ward Forum LE uses this movement and it seems popular for manual-winding Swiss watches but I'd be interested in the extremes of the price variation.


Tourby 1 - Celestial

â‚¬ 10.099,00


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone examined the difference between the Swiss ETA Unitas 6497/6498 and the Chinese copies? Do they all come out of the same factory? Some of the Chinese versions on ebay say they are Unitas 6497/6498 movements, does this mean they are misleading with their description?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

This Candino Euromatic has a Unitas 6498 movt & was picked up a few years ago (new) from Ebay for about Â£100 (it must have been my lucky day) although i think they go for a bit more now & runs to within 1 second every couple of days, probably the most accurate watch I have.


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Anyone examined the difference between the Swiss ETA Unitas 6497/6498 and the Chinese copies? Do they all come out of the same factory? Some of the Chinese versions on ebay say they are Unitas 6497/6498 movements, does this mean they are misleading with their description?


Well I for one would be shocked if our Chinese brothers were lying to us on ebay, would probably go to the local paper


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Walnuts said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone examined the difference between the Swiss ETA Unitas 6497/6498 and the Chinese copies? Do they all come out of the same factory? Some of the Chinese versions on ebay say they are Unitas 6497/6498 movements, does this mean they are misleading with their description?
> ...


Well if they are to be believed, a new watch with a Unitas 6498 can be had for Â£50 which would make it the cheapest.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

UGfan said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I have just ordered a Roland Kemmner Marine watch with a beautifully decorated Unitas 6498-1 movement.It cost Â£284-which seems a bargain. Does anyone know which is the cheapest-and the most expensive-watch to have this movement? I think the new Christopher Ward Forum LE uses this movement and it seems popular for manual-winding Swiss watches but I'd be interested in the extremes of the price variation.


The CW Forum LE is using a Unitas & that was priced at Â£599, at least it was recently because if the 'special' offer has finished by now it will be over Â£700. Probably best not to go on the CW forum & ask them about it as the commission set up to design it are a bit touchy if you mention the purchase cost to them.


----------

